# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  नाश्ते में लें दो अंडे और घटाएं वजन

## Krishna

आपने सुना तो होगा संडे हो या मंडे, रोज खाएं अंडे। अंडा न सिर्फ पौष्टिक तत्वों से भरपूर होता है, बल्कि वजन घटाने में भी मददगार है। एक हालिया शोध में कहा गया है कि नाश्ते में रोज कम से कम दो अंडे खाने से वयस्कों को अपना अतिरिक्त वजन घटाने में मदद मिलती है। यही नहीं, अंडे खा कर आप खुद को अधिक ऊर्जावान भी महसूस करेंगे।

----------


## Krishna

क्या कहती है अंडे से जुड़ी ये रिसर्च



इस अध्ययन को पेनिंगटन बायोमेडिकल रिसर्च सेंटर में कार्यरत भारतीय मूल के शोधकर्ता निखिल वी. धुरंधकर ने अंजाम दिया। निखिल कहते हैं कि कम कैलोरी की डाइट के तहत नाश्ते में रोज दो अंडे खाकर इतनी ही कैलोरी वाला ब्रेड का नाश्ता करने वाले ओवरवेट लोगों की तुलना में 65 फीसदी ज्यादा वजन घटाया जा सकता है। यह अध्ययन पूर्व में किए गए अध्ययनों के उन नतीजों का समर्थन करता है जिनमें कहा गया था कि नाश्ते में अंडे का सेवन करने वाले लोग ज्यादा तृप्ति महसूस करते हैं और उन्हें दोपहर के भोजन में कम कैलोरी की जरूरत होती है।

----------


## Krishna

आहार विशेषज्ञ जैकी न्यूगेंट ने भी निखिल के इस शोध पर मुहर लगाते हुए अंडे की खूबियां गिनाईं। न्यूगेंट ने कहा, 'अंडों में सभी तरह के प्राकृतिक व उच्च गुण वाले प्रोटीन पाए जाते हैं। लिहाजा वे स्नैक्स के मुकाबले लंबे समय तक संतुष्टि देते हैं।' उन्होंने बताया कि अंडे में पाए जाने वाले प्रोटीन और अन्य पोषक तत्वों का करीब आधा हिस्सा ही इसकी जर्दी में पाया जाता है। इसलिए न्यूगेंट सलाह देते हैं कि अधिकतम फायदा उठाने के लिए समूचा अंडा खाएं।

इसके अलावा भी अंडे के कुछ और फायदे हैं, जानिये उनके बारे में।

----------


## Krishna

..............................

----------


## Krishna

आहार विशेषज्ञ जैकी न्यूगेंट ने भी निखिल के इस शोध पर मुहर लगाते हुए अंडे की खूबियां गिनाईं। न्यूगेंट ने कहा, 'अंडों में सभी तरह के प्राकृतिक व उच्च गुण वाले प्रोटीन पाए जाते हैं। लिहाजा वे स्नैक्स के मुकाबले लंबे समय तक संतुष्टि देते हैं।' उन्होंने बताया कि अंडे में पाए जाने वाले प्रोटीन और अन्य पोषक तत्वों का करीब आधा हिस्सा ही इसकी जर्दी में पाया जाता है। इसलिए न्यूगेंट सलाह देते हैं कि अधिकतम फायदा उठाने के लिए समूचा अंडा खाएं।

इसके अलावा भी अंडे के कुछ और फायदे हैं, जानिये उनके बारे में।

----------


## Krishna

*प्रोटीन का स्रोत*अंडे के सफेद भाग में अल्ब्यूमिन नामक प्रोटीन भरपूर मात्रा में होता है। सुबह के समय शरीर को इस प्रोटीन की बहुत आवश्यकता होती है इसलिए अगर आप रोज नाश्ते में अंडे का सेवन करेंगे तो शरीर को भरपूर मात्रा में प्रोटीन मिलेगा। 

*एनर्जी के लिए अंडे*अगर आप रोज सुबह उठने में आलस का अनुभव करते हैं तो अंडे का सेवन आपके लिए बहुत जरूरी है। अंडा एक बेहतरीन एनर्जी बूस्टर है। रोज सुबह नाश्ते में इसे लेने से आपको पूरे दिन की ऊर्जा मिलेगी। इसके पीले भाग में हेल्दी फैट्स होते हैं जो शरीर को ऊर्जा देते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*तेज बुद्धि के लिए*अंडे का सेवन आपके मानसिक स्वास्थ्य के लिए भी बहुत फायदेमंद है। अंडे में कोलाइन नामक तत्व होता है जो मस्तिष्क की निर्णय लेने में सहायता करता है। इसके अलावा, रोज अंडा खाने से आपकी याददाश्त अच्छी होती है। यही वजह है कि बच्चों के लिए नाश्ते में अंडे का सेवन बेहद आवश्यक माना जाता है। 

*हेल्दी ब्रेकफास्ट*रोज सुबह नाश्ते में 2 अंडे का सेवन एक भरपूर नाश्ता है जिसके सेवन के बाद बहुत देर तक भू्ख नहीं लगती। ऐसे में आप लंच के पहले अनहेल्दी स्नैक्स नहीं लेंगे। हेल्दी डाइट को देखते हुए इसे भरपूर नाश्ता कहा जा सकता है।
अगर अंडा आपके नाश्ते का हिस्सा अब तक नहीं है तो इसके इन फायदों पर जरूर गौर करें, यकीनन आप इसे अपने नाश्ते में शामिल करना चाहेंगे।

----------

